# problems with nvidia onboard [SOLVED]

## Oicraman

Hi for all, i have a problem with my nvidia onboard.

My video onboard works without xorg.conf, but it works only with fbdev support, but i have problems with keyboard and mouse.

"X -configure" or "Xorg -configure" don't works.

So, i decided to set xorg.conf manually, i tried to configure with nvidia-drivers, nouveau and vesa parameters, but it don't works. 

The message error is: "no screens found"

scanpci fails with:

scanpci: Couldn't initialize PCI system: No such file or directory 

Here are my settings and log:

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Layout0"

   Screen 0   "Screen0"         0 0

   InputDevice   "Mouse0"         "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0"         "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "AllowEmptyInput"      "false"

   Option      "Xinerama"         "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Disable      "dri"

   Disable      "dri2"

   Load      "dbe"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbLayout"         "es"

   Option      "XkbModel"         "pc105"

   Option      "XkbRules"         "xorg"

   Option      "XkbOptions"         "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "keyboard0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"         "auto"

   Option      "Device"         "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"         "4 5 6 7"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"      "no"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier      "Mouse0"

   Driver          "evdev"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   ModelName   "AOC Spectrum 4Vn"

   HorizSync   31.0 - 53.0

   VertRefresh   60.0 - 85.0

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card0"

#   Driver      "fbdev"

#   Driver      "vesa"

#   Driver      "nouveau"

#   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"

#   BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option      "NoLogo"         "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   Option      "TwinView"         "0"

   Option      "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"   "CRT-0"

   Option      "metamodes"         "1024x768_60 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

emerge --info

```

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

sys-libs/glibc:      2.13-r2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -mtune=athlon64-sse3 -msse3 -msahf -mcx16 -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fPIC"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -mtune=athlon64-sse3 -msse3 -msahf -mcx16 -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fPIC"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage/"

LANG="es_UY.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_ES es_LA es_UY en en_US en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage/"

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor_LE-1640-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 May 2011 15:45:01 +0000

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apic berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr clflush cli cmov consolekit cr8_legacy cracklib crypt cups cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de deblob dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extapic extd_apicid fam fbcon firefox flac fortran fpu fxsr fxsr_opt gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kdrive lahf_lm lcms ldap libnotify lm mad mca mce mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nx ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pat pcre pdf perl pge png pni policykit ppds pppd pse pse36 python python3 qt3support qt4 rdtscp readline rep_good sdl sep session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svm symlink syscall sysfs tcpd tiff truetype tsc udev unicode up usb vdpau vme vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="directory template" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES es_LA es_UY en en_US en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nouveau nvidia v4l vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

```

Xorg.0.log

```

[  3131.494] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[  3131.536] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.1.902 (1.10.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2011-05-20

[  3131.551] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  3131.556] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  3131.561] Current Operating System: Linux pc-client2 2.6.39-gentoo #11 Fri May 27 00:53:52 UYT 2011 x86_64

[  3131.567] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 3 resume=/dev/sda9 video=uvesafb,mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@60 vga=0x318

[  3131.572] Build Date: 27 May 2011  02:16:51AM

[  3131.578]  

[  3131.583] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[  3131.588]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  3131.599] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3131.614] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May 27 02:49:57 2011

[  3131.620] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  3131.625] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3131.630] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3131.636] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  3131.636] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  3131.636] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  3131.636] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  3131.636] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  3131.636] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  3131.636] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[  3131.636] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  3131.636] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  3131.636] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  3131.636] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  3131.636] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  3131.636] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  3131.636] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  3131.636] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c9160

[  3131.636] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  3131.636]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  3131.636]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  3131.636]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  3131.636]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  3131.636] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  3131.636] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[  3131.636] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[  3131.636] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3131.636] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3131.636] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3131.636] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3131.636] (II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[  3131.636] (II) "dri2" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[  3131.636] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  3131.637] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  3131.637] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3131.637]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[  3131.637]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3131.637]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3131.637] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  3131.637] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3131.637] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3131.652] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3131.652]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3131.652]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3131.652] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.19  Mon May 16 23:48:30 PDT 2011

[  3131.652] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  3131.652] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  3131.652] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  3131.653] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3131.653]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[  3131.653]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3131.653]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  3131.653] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  3131.653] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  3131.653] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3131.653]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.13.0

[  3131.653]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3131.653]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3131.653] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  3131.653] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  3131.653] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[  3131.653] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3131.653]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 2.3.0

[  3131.653]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3131.653]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[  3131.653] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[  3131.653] (--) using VT number 7

[  3131.667] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[  3131.667] (EE) No devices detected.

[  3131.667] 

Fatal server error:

[  3131.667] no screens found

[  3131.667] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  3131.667] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3131.667] 

```

kernel 2.6.39 settings

```

Linux Kernel Gentoo 2.6.39

Device Drivers  --->

 Graphics support  --->

  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

       <*>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

       < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

       < >   SiS chipset support

       < >   VIA chipset support

  -*- VGA Arbitration

  (1)   Maximum number of GPUs

  [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support

  <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

       < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

       < >   ATI Rage 128

       < >   ATI Radeon

       < >   Matrox g200/g400

       < >   SiS video cards

       < >   Via unichrome video cards

       < >   Savage video cards

  < > Intel GMA500 Stub Driver

  <*> Lowlevel video output switch controls

  {*} Support for frame buffer devices  --->

       [*]   Enable firmware EDID

       [*]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  --->

              Choice endianness support (Support for Big- and Little-Endian framebuffers)  --->

       -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

       [*]   Enable Tile Blitting Support

             *** Frame buffer hardware drivers ***

       <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

       [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

  -*- Backlight & LCD device support  --->

       <*>   Lowlevel LCD controls

       <*>     Platform LCD controls

       -*-   Lowlevel Backlight controls

       <*>     Generic (aka Sharp Corgi) Backlight Driver

       < >     Frontpath ProGear Backlight Driver

       < >     Apple Backlight Driver

       < >     Tabletkiosk Sahara Touch-iT Backlight Driver

       < >     Backlight Driver for ADP8860/ADP8861/ADP8863 using WLED

      Display device support  --->

      Console display driver support  --->

       -*- VGA text console

       [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM

       (64)    Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)

       {*} Framebuffer Console support

       -*-   Map the console to the primary display device

       [*]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

       [*] Select compiled-in fonts

       [*]   VGA 8x8 font

       -*-   VGA 8x16 font

       [*]   Mac console 6x11 font (not supported by all drivers)

       [*]   console 7x14 font (not supported by all drivers)

       [*]   Pearl (old m68k) console 8x8 font

       [*]   Acorn console 8x8 font

       [*]   Mini 4x6 font

       [*] Sparc console 8x16 font

       [*] Sparc console 12x22 font (not supported by all drivers)

       [*] console 10x18 font (not supported by all drivers)

  [*] Bootup logo  --->

       [*]   Standard black and white Linux logo

       [*]   Standard 16-color Linux logo

       [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo

 [*] Staging drivers  --->

      [ ]   Exclude Staging drivers from being built

      <M>     Nouveau (nVidia) cards

      [*]       Support for backlight control

      [ ]       Build in Nouveau's debugfs support

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

 [*] PCI support

 [*]   Support mmconfig PCI config space access

 [ ] Support for DMA Remapping Devices (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [ ] Support for Interrupt Remapping (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [*] PCI Express support

 < >   PCI Express Hotplug driver

 [*]   Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support

 [ ]     PCI Express ECRC settings control

 < >     PCIe AER error injector support

 -*-   PCI Express ASPM control

 [ ]     Debug PCI Express ASPM

 -*- Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)

 [ ] PCI Debugging

 < > PCI Stub driver

 [*] Interrupts on hypertransport devices

 [ ] PCI IOV support

 < > PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->

 <*> Support for PCI Hotplug  --->

      < >   Fake PCI Hotplug driver

      < >   ACPI PCI Hotplug driver

      [ ]   CompactPCI Hotplug driver

      < >   SHPC PCI Hotplug driver

 [ ] RapidIO support

```

Who can help me would be totally grateful!Last edited by Oicraman on Sat May 28, 2011 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DawgG

you have to uncomment on line in xorg.conf to select a driver (module) for the device, eg have a line like

```
Driver      "nvidia"
```

without # comment in it. then you need the nvidia-kernel-module: 

```
emerge -av nvidia-drivers
```

 and make sure it is loaded: 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 for testing you might want to try to omit the fancier twinview-modes etc in your xorg.conf.

for the other drivers make sure you have emerged the ones that you want/need either manually or by setting them in make.conf; check: 

```
qlist -SI x11-drivers/
```

you might also want to check the nvidia-guide (if you haven't already) because some kernel-options you need for nouveau/nvidia-binary are mutually exclusive (eg KMS, i think)

if nothing is defined in xorg.conf X just falls back on vesa. as for the scanpci-error you can just try with different settings for the BusID in xorg.conf; i think leaving it blank is ok since the log does not state any errors because of this.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Oicraman

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> you have to uncomment on line in xorg.conf to select a driver (module) for the device, eg have a line like
> 
> ```
> Driver      "nvidia"
> ```
> ...

 

now, i deleted "#" on  the (Driver      "nvidia") line. 

After, i installed nvidia-drivers and loaded "modprobe nvidia" as you said. even right now, i added sysfs with rc-update on boot. 

Now the video works with nvidia-drivers, but I don't have keyboard and mouse support

----------

## krinn

sysfs need to be in sysinit runlevel (i'm not sure by "boot" you were speaking about the runlevel or the start)

for your mouse & keyboard, remove any reference to pointing device in your xorg.conf (just comment them out), remove also mouse & keyboard from INPUT_DEVICE

So your xorg will end with just using evdev

Now just make sure you rebuild it after xorg was build so evdev version will match xorg server version.

And you should have a working mouse & keyboard but in their default state (us layout), if need now you can adapt to your layout using the udev way : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml as the 1.10 says : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.10-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## Oicraman

 *krinn wrote:*   

> sysfs need to be in sysinit runlevel (i'm not sure by "boot" you were speaking about the runlevel or the start)
> 
> for your mouse & keyboard, remove any reference to pointing device in your xorg.conf (just comment them out), remove also mouse & keyboard from INPUT_DEVICE
> 
> So your xorg will end with just using evdev
> ...

 

Krinn, i followed your steps as you said (removing mouse, keyboard and also joystick, except evdev). the links (xorg-server 1.8 and 1.10 upgrade guide), remerge xorg-server and restarted my computer, but it still don't works  :Sad: 

My settings in this moment are:

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -mtune=athlon64-sse3 -msse3 -msahf -mcx16 -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fPIC"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext 

fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow up rep_good extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm svm extapic cr8_legacy

deblob fbcon gnome gtk -hardened ipv6 -jit -kdeprefix kdrive multilib -oss -pch python python3 -smp sqlite symlink vdpau"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ 

#rsync://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br/gentoo-sources"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage/"

#SYNC="rsync://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br/gentoo-sources"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage/"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nouveau nvidia v4l vesa"

SANE_BACKENDS="" # EPSON TX125

LINGUAS="es es_ES es_LA es_UY en en_US en_GB"

CAMERAS="directory template"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

emerge --info

```

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

sys-libs/glibc:      2.13-r2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -mtune=athlon64-sse3 -msse3 -msahf -mcx16 -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fPIC"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -mtune=athlon64-sse3 -msse3 -msahf -mcx16 -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fPIC"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage/"

LANG="es_UY.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_ES es_LA es_UY en en_US en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage/"

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor_LE-1640-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 May 2011 15:45:01 +0000

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apic berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr clflush cli cmov consolekit cr8_legacy cracklib crypt cups cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de deblob dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extapic extd_apicid fam fbcon firefox flac fortran fpu fxsr fxsr_opt gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kdrive lahf_lm lcms ldap libnotify lm mad mca mce mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nx ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pat pcre pdf perl pge png pni policykit ppds pppd pse pse36 python python3 qt3support qt4 rdtscp readline rep_good sdl sep session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svm symlink syscall sysfs tcpd tiff truetype tsc udev unicode up usb vdpau vme vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="directory template" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES es_LA es_UY en en_US en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nouveau nvidia v4l vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge data

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.1.902  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -joystick -keyboard -mouse -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nouveau nvidia v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Searching...      

[ Results for search key : xf86-input-keyboard ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

      Latest version available: 1.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 290 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Keyboard input driver

      License:       MIT

Searching...    .  

[ Results for search key : xf86-input-mouse ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

      Latest version available: 1.7.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 312 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for mouse input devices

      License:       MIT

Searching...      

[ Results for search key : xf86-input-joystick ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

      Latest version available: 1.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 303 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for joystick input devices

      License:       MIT

```

kernel 2.6.39 info input

```

Device Drivers  --->

 Input device support  --->

  -*- Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)

  -*-   Support for memoryless force-feedback devices

  <*>   Polled input device skeleton

  <*>   Sparse keymap support library

        *** Userland interfaces ***

  -*-   Mouse interface

  [*]     Provide legacy /dev/psaux device

  (1024)  Horizontal screen resolution

  (768)   Vertical screen resolution

  <*>   Joystick interface

  <*>   Event interface

  < >   Event debugging

        *** Input Device Drivers ***

  -*-   Keyboards  --->

  [*]   Mice  --->

         <*>   PS/2 mouse

         <*>   Serial mouse

  [*]   Joysticks/Gamepads  --->

         <*>   Classic PC analog joysticks and gamepads

         <*>   I-Force devices

         [*]     I-Force USB joysticks and wheels

         [*]     I-Force Serial joysticks and wheels

  [*]   Tablets  --->

  [*]   Touchscreens  --->

  [*]   Miscellaneous devices  --->

         <*>   PC Speaker support

      Hardware I/O ports  --->

       -*- Serial I/O support

       <*>   Serial port line discipline

       -*- Gameport support

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Layout0"

   Screen 0   "Screen0"         0 0

   Option      "Xinerama"         "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Disable      "dri"

   Disable      "dri2"

   Load      "dbe"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "record"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   ModelName   "AOC Spectrum 4Vn"

   HorizSync   31.0 - 53.0

   VertRefresh   60.0 - 85.0

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"

   BusID      "PCI:0:13:0"

   Option      "NoLogo"         "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   Option      "TwinView"         "0"

   Option      "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"   "CRT-0"

   Option      "metamodes"         "1024x768_60 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## krinn

it was in fact re-emerge xf86-input-evdev after xorg, and not xorg  :Smile: 

can you put xorg.log so we see what's going on ?

----------

## Oicraman

 *krinn wrote:*   

> it was in fact re-emerge xf86-input-evdev after xorg, and not xorg 
> 
> can you put xorg.log so we see what's going on ?

 

It still don't work. I re-emerged xf86-input-evdev, but the problem persist  :Sad: 

Xorg.0.log is very long, I'll show you in two parts

```

[   152.843] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[   152.852] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.1.902 (1.10.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2011-05-20

[   152.857] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   152.859] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   152.861] Current Operating System: Linux pc-client2 2.6.39-gentoo #14 Fri May 27 08:11:00 UYT 2011 x86_64

[   152.863] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 3 resume=/dev/sda9 video=uvesafb,mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@60 vga=0x318

[   152.866] Build Date: 27 May 2011  02:16:51AM

[   152.869]  

[   152.871] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[   152.874]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   152.880] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   152.890] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May 27 16:19:58 2011

[   152.894] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   152.898] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   152.908] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   152.908] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   152.908] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   152.908] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   152.908] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   152.908] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   152.908] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   152.908] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   152.908] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   152.908] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   152.908] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c9160

[   152.908] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   152.908]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   152.908]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   152.908]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   152.908]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   152.909] (--) PCI:*(0:0:13:0) 10de:03d0:1849:03d0 rev 162, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdd000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   152.909] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   152.909] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   152.909] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   152.918] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   152.918]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[   152.918]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   152.918]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   152.918] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   152.918] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   152.918] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   152.918]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[   152.918]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   152.918]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   152.918] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   152.918] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   152.919] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   153.587] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   153.597]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   153.597]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   153.597] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.19  Mon May 16 23:48:30 PDT 2011

[   153.597] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   153.597] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   153.597] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   153.608] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.608]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.13.0

[   153.608]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   153.608]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   153.608] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   153.608] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   153.609] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   153.609] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   153.609] (II) Unloading dri

[   153.609] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   153.612] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   153.613] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   153.613] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   153.613] (II) Unloading dri2

[   153.613] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   153.617] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[   153.617] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   153.617] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   153.617] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   153.617] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   153.617] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[   153.651] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.651]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 0.0.16

[   153.651]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   153.651]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   153.651] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   153.651] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   153.662] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.662]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 2.3.0

[   153.662]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   153.662]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   153.662] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   153.662] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[   153.663] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.663]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 0.4.2

[   153.663]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   153.663] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[   153.663] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[   153.663]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[   153.663]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[   153.663]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[   153.663]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[   153.663]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[   153.663]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[   153.663]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[   153.663]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[   153.663]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[   153.663]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[   153.663]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[   153.663]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[   153.663]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[   153.663] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[   153.663] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[   153.663] (--) using VT number 7

[   153.677] (EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol

[   153.677] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   153.677] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[   153.677] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[   153.677] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[   153.677] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[   153.686] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.686]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 0.0.2

[   153.686]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   153.686] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[   153.686] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[   153.686] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[   153.690] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.690]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.1.0

[   153.690]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   153.690] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[   153.690] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[   153.690] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[   153.695] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.695]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[   153.695]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   153.695] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[   153.701] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 5.97

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MCP61 - mcp61-80

[   153.710] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   

[   153.758] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   153.758] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   153.758] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888

[   153.758] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   153.758] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   153.758] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[   153.759] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[   153.759] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[   153.792] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

[   153.792] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

[   153.792] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

[   153.807] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

[   153.808] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE PanelID read successfully

[   153.808] (II) VESA(0): PanelID returned panel resolution -494x-29972

[   153.808] (II) VESA(0): ...which I refuse to believe

[   153.808] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

[   153.809] Mode: 100 (640x400)

[   153.809]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.809]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.809]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.809]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.809]    WinSize: 64

[   153.809]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.809]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.809]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.809]    BytesPerScanline: 640

[   153.809]    XResolution: 640

[   153.809]    YResolution: 400

[   153.809]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.809]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.809]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.809]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.809]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.809]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.809]    BankSize: 0

[   153.809]    NumberOfImages: 14

[   153.809]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.809]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.809]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

[   153.809]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.809]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.809]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.809]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.809]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.811] Mode: 101 (640x480)

[   153.811]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.811]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.811]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.811]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.811]    WinSize: 64

[   153.811]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.811]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.811]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.811]    BytesPerScanline: 640

[   153.811]    XResolution: 640

[   153.811]    YResolution: 480

[   153.811]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.811]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.811]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.811]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.811]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.811]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.811]    BankSize: 0

[   153.811]    NumberOfImages: 10

[   153.811]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.811]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.811]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

[   153.811]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 10

[   153.811]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 10

[   153.811]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.811]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.811]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.812] Mode: 102 (800x600)

[   153.812]    ModeAttributes: 0x31f

[   153.812]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.812]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.812]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.812]    WinSize: 64

[   153.812]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.812]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.812]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.812]    BytesPerScanline: 100

[   153.812]    XResolution: 800

[   153.812]    YResolution: 600

[   153.812]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.812]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.812]    NumberOfPlanes: 4

[   153.812]    BitsPerPixel: 4

[   153.812]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.812]    MemoryModel: 3

[   153.812]    BankSize: 0

[   153.812]    NumberOfImages: 14

[   153.812]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.812]    PhysBasePtr: 0x0

[   153.812]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 100

[   153.812]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.812]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.812]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.812]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.812]    MaxPixelClock: 108500000

[   153.813] Mode: 103 (800x600)

[   153.813]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.813]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.813]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.813]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.813]    WinSize: 64

[   153.813]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.813]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.813]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.813]    BytesPerScanline: 800

[   153.813]    XResolution: 800

[   153.813]    YResolution: 600

[   153.813]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.813]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.813]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.814]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.814]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.814]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.814]    BankSize: 0

[   153.814]    NumberOfImages: 6

[   153.814]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.814]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.814]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 800

[   153.814]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.814]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.814]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.814]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.814]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.815] Mode: 104 (1024x768)

[   153.815]    ModeAttributes: 0x31f

[   153.815]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.815]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.815]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.815]    WinSize: 64

[   153.815]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.815]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.815]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.815]    BytesPerScanline: 128

[   153.815]    XResolution: 1024

[   153.815]    YResolution: 768

[   153.815]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.815]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.815]    NumberOfPlanes: 4

[   153.815]    BitsPerPixel: 4

[   153.815]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.815]    MemoryModel: 3

[   153.815]    BankSize: 0

[   153.815]    NumberOfImages: 6

[   153.815]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.815]    PhysBasePtr: 0x0

[   153.815]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 128

[   153.815]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.815]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.815]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.815]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.815]    MaxPixelClock: 108500000

[   153.816] Mode: 105 (1024x768)

[   153.816]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.816]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.816]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.816]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.816]    WinSize: 64

[   153.816]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.816]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.816]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.816]    BytesPerScanline: 1024

[   153.816]    XResolution: 1024

[   153.816]    YResolution: 768

[   153.816]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.816]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.816]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.816]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.816]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.816]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.816]    BankSize: 0

[   153.816]    NumberOfImages: 3

[   153.816]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.816]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.816]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.816]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.816]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.816]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.816]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.816]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.816]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.816]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.817]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024

[   153.817]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3

[   153.817]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 3

[   153.817]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.817]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.817]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.817]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.817]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.817]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.817]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.817]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.817]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.818] Mode: 106 (1280x1024)

[   153.818]    ModeAttributes: 0x31f

[   153.818]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.818]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.818]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.818]    WinSize: 64

[   153.818]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.818]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.818]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.818]    BytesPerScanline: 160

[   153.818]    XResolution: 1280

[   153.818]    YResolution: 1024

[   153.818]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.818]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.818]    NumberOfPlanes: 4

[   153.818]    BitsPerPixel: 4

[   153.818]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.818]    MemoryModel: 3

[   153.818]    BankSize: 0

[   153.818]    NumberOfImages: 3

[   153.818]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.818]    PhysBasePtr: 0x0

[   153.818]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 160

[   153.818]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3

[   153.818]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 3

[   153.818]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.818]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.818]    MaxPixelClock: 108500000

[   153.819] Mode: 107 (1280x1024)

[   153.819]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.819]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.819]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.819]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.819]    WinSize: 64

[   153.819]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.819]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.819]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.819]    BytesPerScanline: 1280

[   153.819]    XResolution: 1280

[   153.819]    YResolution: 1024

[   153.819]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.819]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.819]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.819]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.819]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.819]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.819]    BankSize: 0

[   153.819]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.819]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.819]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.819]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

[   153.819]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.819]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.819]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.819]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.819]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.821] Mode: 10e (320x200)

[   153.821]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.821]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.821]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.821]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.821]    WinSize: 64

[   153.821]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.821]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.821]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.821]    BytesPerScanline: 640

[   153.821]    XResolution: 320

[   153.821]    YResolution: 200

[   153.821]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.821]    YCharSize: 8

[   153.821]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.821]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.821]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.821]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.821]    BankSize: 0

[   153.821]    NumberOfImages: 30

[   153.821]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.821]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.821]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.821]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.821]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.821]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.821]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.821]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.821]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.821]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.821]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

[   153.821]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30

[   153.821]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 30

[   153.821]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.821]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.821]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.821]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.821]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.821]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.821]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.821]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.821]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.822] *Mode: 10f (320x200)

[   153.822]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.822]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.822]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.822]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.822]    WinSize: 64

[   153.822]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.822]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.822]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.822]    BytesPerScanline: 1280

[   153.822]    XResolution: 320

[   153.822]    YResolution: 200

[   153.822]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.822]    YCharSize: 8

[   153.822]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.822]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.822]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.822]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.822]    BankSize: 0

[   153.822]    NumberOfImages: 14

[   153.822]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.822]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.822]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.822]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.822]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.822]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.822]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.823]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.823]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.823]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.823]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

[   153.823]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.823]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.823]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.823]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.823]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.823]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.823]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.823]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.823]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.823]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.823]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.824] Mode: 111 (640x480)

[   153.824]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.824]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.824]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.824]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.824]    WinSize: 64

[   153.824]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.824]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.824]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.824]    BytesPerScanline: 1280

[   153.824]    XResolution: 640

[   153.824]    YResolution: 480

[   153.824]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.824]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.824]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.824]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.824]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.824]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.824]    BankSize: 0

[   153.824]    NumberOfImages: 4

[   153.824]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.824]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.824]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.824]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.824]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.824]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.824]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.824]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.824]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.824]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.824]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

[   153.824]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4

[   153.824]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 4

[   153.824]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.824]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.824]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.824]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.824]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.824]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.824]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.824]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.824]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.825] *Mode: 112 (640x480)

[   153.825]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.825]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.825]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.825]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.825]    WinSize: 64

[   153.825]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.825]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.825]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.825]    BytesPerScanline: 2560

[   153.825]    XResolution: 640

[   153.825]    YResolution: 480

[   153.825]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.825]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.825]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.826]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.826]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.826]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.826]    BankSize: 0

[   153.826]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.826]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.826]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.826]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.826]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.826]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.826]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.826]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

[   153.826]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.826]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.826]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.826]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.826]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.826]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.826]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.826]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.827] Mode: 114 (800x600)

[   153.827]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.827]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.827]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.827]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.827]    WinSize: 64

[   153.827]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.827]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.827]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.827]    BytesPerScanline: 1600

[   153.827]    XResolution: 800

[   153.827]    YResolution: 600

[   153.827]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.827]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.827]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.827]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.827]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.827]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.827]    BankSize: 0

[   153.827]    NumberOfImages: 2

[   153.827]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.827]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.827]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.827]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.827]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.827]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.827]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.827]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.827]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.827]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.827]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

[   153.827]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

[   153.827]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

[   153.827]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.827]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.827]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.827]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.827]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.827]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.827]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.827]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.827]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.829] *Mode: 115 (800x600)

[   153.829]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.829]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.829]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.829]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.829]    WinSize: 64

[   153.829]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.829]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.829]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.829]    BytesPerScanline: 3200

[   153.829]    XResolution: 800

[   153.829]    YResolution: 600

[   153.829]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.829]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.829]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.829]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.829]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.829]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.829]    BankSize: 0

[   153.829]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.829]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.829]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.829]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.829]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.829]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.829]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.829]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200

[   153.829]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.829]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.829]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.829]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.829]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.829]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.829]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.829]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.830] Mode: 117 (1024x768)

[   153.830]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.830]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.830]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.830]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.830]    WinSize: 64

[   153.830]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.830]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.830]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.830]    BytesPerScanline: 2048

[   153.830]    XResolution: 1024

[   153.830]    YResolution: 768

[   153.830]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.830]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.830]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.830]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.830]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.830]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.830]    BankSize: 0

[   153.830]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.830]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.830]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.830]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.830]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.830]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.830]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.830]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.830]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.830]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.830]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.830]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048

[   153.830]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.830]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.830]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.830]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.830]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.830]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.830]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.830]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.830]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.830]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.830]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.832] *Mode: 118 (1024x768)

[   153.832]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.832]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.832]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.832]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.832]    WinSize: 64

[   153.832]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.832]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.832]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.832]    BytesPerScanline: 4096

[   153.832]    XResolution: 1024

[   153.832]    YResolution: 768

[   153.832]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.832]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.832]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.832]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.832]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.832]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.832]    BankSize: 0

[   153.832]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.832]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.832]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.832]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.832]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.832]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.832]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.832]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096

[   153.832]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.832]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.832]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.832]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.832]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.832]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.832]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.832]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.833] Mode: 11a (1280x1024)

[   153.833]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.833]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.833]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.833]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.833]    WinSize: 64

[   153.833]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.833]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.833]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.833]    BytesPerScanline: 2560

[   153.833]    XResolution: 1280

[   153.833]    YResolution: 1024

[   153.833]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.833]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.833]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.833]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.833]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.833]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.833]    BankSize: 0

[   153.833]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.833]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.833]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.833]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.833]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.833]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.833]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.833]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.833]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.833]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.833]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.833]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

[   153.833]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.833]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.833]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.833]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.833]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.833]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.833]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.833]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.833]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.833]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.833]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.835] *Mode: 11b (1280x1024)

[   153.835]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.835]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.835]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.835]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.835]    WinSize: 64

[   153.835]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.835]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.835]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.835]    BytesPerScanline: 5120

[   153.835]    XResolution: 1280

[   153.835]    YResolution: 1024

[   153.835]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.835]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.835]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.835]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.835]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.835]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.835]    BankSize: 0

[   153.835]    NumberOfImages: 0

[   153.835]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.835]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.835]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.835]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.835]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.835]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.835]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120

[   153.835]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

[   153.835]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

[   153.835]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.835]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.835]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.835]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.835]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.835]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.836] Mode: 130 (320x200)

[   153.836]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.836]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.836]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.836]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.836]    WinSize: 64

[   153.836]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.836]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.836]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.836]    BytesPerScanline: 320

[   153.836]    XResolution: 320

[   153.836]    YResolution: 200

[   153.836]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.836]    YCharSize: 8

[   153.836]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.836]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.836]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.836]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.836]    BankSize: 0

[   153.836]    NumberOfImages: 62

[   153.836]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.836]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.836]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 320

[   153.836]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 62

[   153.836]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 62

[   153.836]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.836]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.836]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.837] Mode: 131 (320x400)

[   153.837]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.837]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.838]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.838]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.838]    WinSize: 64

[   153.838]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.838]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.838]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.838]    BytesPerScanline: 320

[   153.838]    XResolution: 320

[   153.838]    YResolution: 400

[   153.838]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.838]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.838]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.838]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.838]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.838]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.838]    BankSize: 0

[   153.838]    NumberOfImages: 30

[   153.838]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.838]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.838]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 320

[   153.838]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30

[   153.838]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 30

[   153.838]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.838]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.838]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.839] Mode: 132 (320x400)

[   153.839]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.839]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.839]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.839]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.839]    WinSize: 64

[   153.839]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.839]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.839]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.839]    BytesPerScanline: 640

[   153.839]    XResolution: 320

[   153.839]    YResolution: 400

[   153.839]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.839]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.839]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.839]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.839]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.839]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.839]    BankSize: 0

[   153.839]    NumberOfImages: 14

[   153.839]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.839]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.839]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.839]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.839]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.839]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.839]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.839]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.839]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.839]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.839]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

[   153.839]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.839]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

[   153.839]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.839]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.839]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.839]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.839]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.839]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.839]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.839]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.839]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.840] *Mode: 133 (320x400)

[   153.840]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.840]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.840]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.840]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.840]    WinSize: 64

[   153.840]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.841]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.841]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.841]    BytesPerScanline: 1280

[   153.841]    XResolution: 320

[   153.841]    YResolution: 400

[   153.841]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.841]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.841]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.841]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.841]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.841]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.841]    BankSize: 0

[   153.841]    NumberOfImages: 6

[   153.841]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.841]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.841]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.841]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.841]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.841]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.841]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

[   153.841]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.841]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.841]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.841]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.841]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.841]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.841]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.841]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.842] Mode: 134 (320x240)

[   153.842]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.842]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.842]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.842]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.842]    WinSize: 64

[   153.842]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.842]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.842]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.842]    BytesPerScanline: 320

[   153.842]    XResolution: 320

[   153.842]    YResolution: 240

[   153.842]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.842]    YCharSize: 8

[   153.842]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.842]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.842]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.842]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.842]    BankSize: 0

[   153.842]    NumberOfImages: 30

[   153.842]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.842]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.842]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 320

[   153.842]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30

[   153.842]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 30

[   153.842]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.842]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.842]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.843] Mode: 135 (320x240)

[   153.843]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.843]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.843]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.843]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.843]    WinSize: 64

[   153.843]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.843]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.843]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.843]    BytesPerScanline: 640

[   153.843]    XResolution: 320

[   153.843]    YResolution: 240

[   153.843]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.843]    YCharSize: 8

[   153.843]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.843]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.843]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.843]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.843]    BankSize: 0

[   153.843]    NumberOfImages: 19

[   153.843]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.843]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.843]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.843]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.843]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.843]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.843]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.843]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.843]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.843]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.843]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

[   153.843]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 19

[   153.843]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 19

[   153.843]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.843]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.843]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.843]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.843]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.843]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.843]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.843]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.843]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.845] *Mode: 136 (320x240)

[   153.845]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.845]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.845]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.845]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.845]    WinSize: 64

[   153.845]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.845]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.845]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.845]    BytesPerScanline: 1280

[   153.845]    XResolution: 320

[   153.845]    YResolution: 240

[   153.845]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.845]    YCharSize: 8

[   153.845]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.845]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.845]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.845]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.845]    BankSize: 0

[   153.845]    NumberOfImages: 10

[   153.845]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.845]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.845]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.845]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.845]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.845]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.845]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

[   153.845]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 10

[   153.845]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 10

[   153.845]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.845]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.845]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.845]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.845]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.845]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.846] Mode: 13d (640x400)

[   153.846]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.846]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.846]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.846]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.846]    WinSize: 64

[   153.846]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.846]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.846]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.846]    BytesPerScanline: 1280

[   153.846]    XResolution: 640

[   153.846]    YResolution: 400

[   153.846]    XCharSize: 8

```

Last edited by Oicraman on Fri May 27, 2011 7:41 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Oicraman

 *krinn wrote:*   

> it was in fact re-emerge xf86-input-evdev after xorg, and not xorg 
> 
> can you put xorg.log so we see what's going on ?

 

second part of Xorg.0.log

```

[   153.846]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.846]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.846]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.846]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.846]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.846]    BankSize: 0

[   153.846]    NumberOfImages: 6

[   153.846]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.846]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.846]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.846]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.846]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.846]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.846]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.846]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.846]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.846]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.846]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

[   153.846]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.846]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

[   153.846]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.846]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.846]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.847]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.847]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.847]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.847]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.847]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.847]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.848] *Mode: 13e (640x400)

[   153.848]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.848]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.848]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.848]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.848]    WinSize: 64

[   153.848]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.848]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.848]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.848]    BytesPerScanline: 2560

[   153.848]    XResolution: 640

[   153.848]    YResolution: 400

[   153.848]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.848]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.848]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.848]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.848]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.848]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.848]    BankSize: 0

[   153.848]    NumberOfImages: 2

[   153.848]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.848]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.848]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.848]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.848]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.848]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.848]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

[   153.848]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

[   153.848]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

[   153.848]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.848]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.848]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.848]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.848]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.848]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.849] Mode: 145 (1600x1200)

[   153.849]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.849]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.849]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.849]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.849]    WinSize: 64

[   153.849]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.850]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.850]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.850]    BytesPerScanline: 1600

[   153.850]    XResolution: 1600

[   153.850]    YResolution: 1200

[   153.850]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.850]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.850]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.850]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.850]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.850]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.850]    BankSize: 0

[   153.850]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.850]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.850]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.850]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

[   153.850]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.850]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.850]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.850]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.850]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.851] Mode: 146 (1600x1200)

[   153.851]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.851]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.851]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.851]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.851]    WinSize: 64

[   153.851]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.851]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.851]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.851]    BytesPerScanline: 3200

[   153.851]    XResolution: 1600

[   153.851]    YResolution: 1200

[   153.851]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.851]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.851]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.851]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.851]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.851]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.851]    BankSize: 0

[   153.851]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.851]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.851]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.851]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.851]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.851]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.851]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.851]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.851]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.851]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.851]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.851]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200

[   153.851]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.851]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.851]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.851]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.851]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.851]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.851]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.851]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.851]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.851]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.851]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.853] Mode: 147 (1400x1050)

[   153.853]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.853]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.853]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.853]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.853]    WinSize: 64

[   153.853]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.853]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.853]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.853]    BytesPerScanline: 1400

[   153.853]    XResolution: 1400

[   153.853]    YResolution: 1050

[   153.853]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.853]    YCharSize: 14

[   153.853]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.853]    BitsPerPixel: 8

[   153.853]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.853]    MemoryModel: 4

[   153.853]    BankSize: 0

[   153.853]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.853]    RedMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    RedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    GreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    GreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    BlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.853]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.853]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1400

[   153.853]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.853]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.853]    LinRedMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    LinRedFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    LinGreenMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    LinBlueMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.853]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.853]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.854] Mode: 148 (1400x1050)

[   153.854]    ModeAttributes: 0x39f

[   153.854]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.854]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.854]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.854]    WinSize: 64

[   153.854]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.854]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.854]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.854]    BytesPerScanline: 2800

[   153.854]    XResolution: 1400

[   153.854]    YResolution: 1050

[   153.854]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.854]    YCharSize: 14

[   153.854]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.854]    BitsPerPixel: 16

[   153.854]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.854]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.854]    BankSize: 0

[   153.854]    NumberOfImages: 1

[   153.854]    RedMaskSize: 5

[   153.854]    RedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.854]    GreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.854]    GreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.854]    BlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.854]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.854]    RsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.854]    RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.854]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.854]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.854]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2800

[   153.854]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.854]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

[   153.854]    LinRedMaskSize: 5

[   153.854]    LinRedFieldPosition: 11

[   153.854]    LinGreenMaskSize: 6

[   153.854]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

[   153.854]    LinBlueMaskSize: 5

[   153.854]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.854]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

[   153.854]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   153.854]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.856] *Mode: 152 (2048x1536)

[   153.856]    ModeAttributes: 0x3db

[   153.856]    WinAAttributes: 0x7

[   153.856]    WinBAttributes: 0x0

[   153.856]    WinGranularity: 64

[   153.856]    WinSize: 64

[   153.856]    WinASegment: 0xa000

[   153.856]    WinBSegment: 0x0

[   153.856]    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009e4b

[   153.856]    BytesPerScanline: 8192

[   153.856]    XResolution: 2048

[   153.856]    YResolution: 1536

[   153.856]    XCharSize: 8

[   153.856]    YCharSize: 16

[   153.856]    NumberOfPlanes: 1

[   153.856]    BitsPerPixel: 32

[   153.856]    NumberOfBanks: 1

[   153.856]    MemoryModel: 6

[   153.856]    BankSize: 0

[   153.856]    NumberOfImages: 0

[   153.856]    RedMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    RedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.856]    GreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    GreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.856]    BlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    BlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.856]    RsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    RsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.856]    DirectColorModeInfo: 0

[   153.856]    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

[   153.856]    LinBytesPerScanLine: 8192

[   153.856]    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

[   153.856]    LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

[   153.856]    LinRedMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    LinRedFieldPosition: 16

[   153.856]    LinGreenMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

[   153.856]    LinBlueMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

[   153.856]    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

[   153.856]    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

[   153.856]    MaxPixelClock: 229500000

[   153.856] 

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 4096 64KB banks (262144kB)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz

[   153.856] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "2048x1536" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x400" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)

[   153.856] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz

[   153.856] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x400" (hsync out of range)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (illegal horizontal timings)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (illegal horizontal timings)

[   153.856] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

[   153.856] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

[   153.856] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"

[   153.856] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"

[   153.856] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   153.856] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (118)

[   153.858] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)

[   153.859] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)

[   153.861] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

[   153.861] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[   153.861] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[   153.861] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[   153.869] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.869]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.1.0

[   153.869]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   153.869] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   153.869] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   153.869] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   153.882] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.882]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[   153.882]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   153.882] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   153.882] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   153.882] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

[   153.882] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[   153.882] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   153.882] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[   153.882] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[   153.882] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[   153.882] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   153.882]    compiled for 1.10.1.902, module version = 1.0.0

[   153.882]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   153.882] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[   153.887] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[   153.896] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[   153.896] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[   153.896] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB

[   153.896] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA

[   153.896] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 5.97

[   153.896] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

[   153.897] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MCP61 - mcp61-80

[   153.897] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   

[   153.913] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x7fcb739eb000,

   physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 268435456

[   153.920] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x118 (1024x768)

[   153.956] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   153.971] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled

[   153.972] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled

[   153.972] (==) RandR enabled

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   153.972] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   153.985] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

```

----------

## Gusar

According to your Xorg.0.log, X tries to load nouveau. Try with a minimal xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia card"

    Driver "nvidia"

EndSection
```

And maybe uninstall xf86-video-nouveau. Also, please use pastebin for posting logs, it makes reading the forum thread much easier.

----------

## Oicraman

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> According to your Xorg.0.log, X tries to load nouveau. Try with a minimal xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

i put in xorg.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia".

I uninstalled xf86-video-vesa, xf86-video-v4l, xf86-video-fbdev and xf86-video-nouveau, i have only nvidia-drivers.

After this, i re-emerged xorg-drivers.

i tried execute startx without xorg.conf, result=video don't works

In this case, xorg.0.log give me that information:

Xorg.0.log (without xorg.conf):

http://pastebin.com/vYaH4fTi

After this, I tried execute startx with my xorg.conf minimal:

xorg.conf

http://pastebin.com/bAf2DTmC

but, keyboard and mouse still don't works, and now Xorg.0.log don't give me information about it   :Sad: 

----------

## Oicraman

Now , i tried other option, I created a new xorg.org with X -configure command, 

xorg.conf.new

http://pastebin.com/43tSPf0Q

after this, i typed X -config xorg.conf.new command to test the new configuration, but the screen goes black, without keyboard and mouse, and again Xorg.0.log don't give me information about it  :Sad: 

----------

## Gusar

You need an xorg.conf. With the four lines I mentioned, they're mandatory, but they're all that's needed. For mouse and keyboard. you need xf86-input-evdev, and evdev support in your kernel, maybe you're missing that, so check your kernel config.

----------

## Oicraman

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> You need an xorg.conf. With the four lines I mentioned, they're mandatory, but they're all that's needed. For mouse and keyboard. you need xf86-input-evdev, and evdev support in your kernel, maybe you're missing that, so check your kernel config.

 

i tested a xorg.conf only with the four lines you mentioned, and the video works correctly, but keyboard and mouse still don't works. i have evdev support in my kernel (<*>   Event interface)

here, i give to you my kernel and xorg settings:

kernel info input options:

http://pastebin.com/U8KeG3Dh

my .config settings:

http://pastebin.com/YEmtz3pH

xorg.conf

http://pastebin.com/iVTsKHjK

Xorg.0.log:

http://pastebin.com/N3jspdmv

----------

## krinn

ahah we will never get it  :Razz: 

this time your xorg.log is good as it show your xorg server running with nvidia driver, but (yes there's one) it stop at initializing glx :

- So you have no keyboard and mouse because your server was stuck

- Or your xorg.log is not complete and lines are missing

Can you check your xorg.log and see if last line is really  843.843] (II) Initializing extension GLX

And please stop switching everything every 3s and keep your current xorg.conf/make.conf/keyboard/anything/all as-is (but you are allow to breath)

----------

## Oicraman

 *krinn wrote:*   

> ahah we will never get it 
> 
> this time your xorg.log is good as it show your xorg server running with nvidia driver, but (yes there's one) it stop at initializing glx :
> 
> - So you have no keyboard and mouse because your server was stuck
> ...

 

yes, you're right, my computer was stuck when i execute startx command, it appears with X interface but keyboard and mouse don't respond, and I don't have access to computer in this moment, then i restart pressing restart button in my computer! The 843.843 line is the last line because in that moment is my computer was stuck

Is there any way to save the log without having to force a hard reset first?

----------

## krinn

if you can ssh to it yep, else, reset and retry

(before retrying it won't kill you to eselect opengl set nvidia in case it was just a glx issue.)

----------

## Oicraman

 *krinn wrote:*   

> if you can ssh to it yep, else, reset and retry
> 
> (before retrying it won't kill you to eselect opengl set nvidia in case it was just a glx issue.)

 

now, i tried via ssh and i got the follow results:

eselect opengl set nvidia and then startx, the results on the log are:

http://pastebin.com/8eQKj3Gt

after this, i tried with xorg-x11 option...

eselect opengl set xorg-x11 and then startx, the results on the log are:

http://pastebin.com/qpt5yJ5y

Even, i tried now all the ways as you said in other computer with similar caracteristics (motherboard, chipset, video nvidia onboard, etc.), and it works perfectly! 

i don't understand because my computer is not working when execute startx command! i think my computer is broken because one week ago, my computer was frozen when bootup my computer or the keyboard and mouse don't working correctly when starts grub, or every now and then the Windows XP system restart only, etc! 

Then, i flashed my BIOS, and it seemed that it corrected the problem! I formated my Hard Disk, I decided to switch from windows to gentoo, to remove all doubt, but I found this problem! i tested with other keyboards and mouse devices, but the problem persist! I think my motherboard or chipset is broken!

----------

## Chiitoo

Teegrins!

I thought I'd share some thoughts with you.

Have you tried to remove (can't remember if it will be replaced, most likely, but I'd make a back-up of the old one if you wish to keep it) the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then run with the power of root

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

and then startx as your designated user?

I did a quick test just now with xorg-server 1.10.1.9021.10 and this is what worked for me.  Without the lines this configuration provided, I did not have mouse nor keyboard control either.  Actually, only this does not help, but you need to rebuild the other related packages as well as mentioned and I can see from the posts here, that you already did that (several times I bet!) and also, have you thought about trying out the 1.9.5 version of xorg-server?  Don't know if there are any issues regarding your kernel version, I'm still at 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 (tried all this with the 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 actually but went back to 37 for now, having lots of segfaults all over I'm unsure what is causing them, probably hard-ware issues >.<).

Just some quick thoughts!

----------

## john.newman

i certainly did not read the entire thread.

I just wanted to say, you need to have USE="gtk" set when you emerge nvidia-drivers to get the nvidia-settings tool installed.   then you can use that to generate and tweak a proper xorg.conf

again i did not read, too long, just throwing that out there as ctrl+f for nvidia-settings did not show it mentioned.

----------

## Oicraman

i was paying attention in some details, and I discovered a problem when booting the operating system.

I remembered a DawgG's commentary about the sysfs service, it was at the beginning at this post. 

So then i thought about it, i checked the my brother's computer (gentoo installed) if his computer had 

the same setting than mine.

His computer settings are:

                devfs | sysinit

                 udev | sysinit

                dmesg | sysinit

but my computer was configured this way

                devfs | sysinit

                dmesg | sysinit

So I changed my sysinit adding udev (because i don't had active on my system) and pciutils was become worked correctly . 

Then, i rebooted my system, but now i had a new problem:

```

 * Mounting /proc ...

 * Mounting /sys ...

 * Mounting security filesystem ...

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...

 * /dev is already mounted

 * Starting udevd ...

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...                                                                                [ ok ] 

* Mounting /dev/pts ...                                                                                                  [ ok ] 

* Mounting /dev/shm ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 * Loading module nvidia ...

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

 * Failed to load nvidia                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

```

Note: When my computer was booted, my screen resolution was changed when gnu/linux enabled udev service

I do not understand why this happens when my brother's PC with this configuration runs correctly, and also his pc is similar in a matter of technical features!

----------

## Gusar

Blacklist the nouveau module. Or compile a kernel without it. If you have the nouveau module (and you do, if the .config you posted is correct), it will claim the graphic card to provide a high-res console. And then of course nvidia can't find the graphic card, it's already in use by nouveau.

----------

## Oicraman

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Blacklist the nouveau module. Or compile a kernel without it. If you have the nouveau module (and you do, if the .config you posted is correct), it will claim the graphic card to provide a high-res console. And then of course nvidia can't find the graphic card, it's already in use by nouveau.

 

Yes you're right! Now it works perfectly. 

I thank you for everything and everyone who helped in this forum, i really appreciate it.

----------

## Chiitoo

Good job!

And good to see you got it solved!  :]

----------

